# 4 x ginger kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These are ones that we at ALUK helped to get into rescue










Rory, Ruben, Rufus and Jasper the Red (Ginger) Tabby Brothers :hug:

These kittens are gorgeous and are having their 1st vaccinations and will be neutered and microchipped this week and ready for their new home at the weekend .

They will need a 2nd vaccination in 3 weeks time. If you are interested in adopting them please contact Patsy at:

Rushden Persian rescue 
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible homes found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

All re homed


----------

